# 68 gto 4 speed stuck in second gear! Help!



## mwinters (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new the forum and new to Pontiac but here we go.

I bought a 68 GTO the other day and it has been running great. I was driving down the road today and went into second and it wouldn't come out. I can start the car, drive the car just fine I just can't get it out of gear into neutral or any other gears except the gear it's stuck in which I assume is second. The clutch is functioning fine. I know the first thing to do is get under the car and unbolt the linkage but I have no idea what I'm doing down there. Is this a common issue? Does anyone have a step by step procedure I should start with? Any help would be huge! Thanks!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I would get under car and observe the linkage while an assistant tries to move it. It could be simple things like 3-4 linkage jam /shifter itself frozen ??? Hold off on unbolting linkage just yet until you can see what the problem is.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know if this will help, but I had a '68 Firebird with an M21 with the same problem. It would bind between 2nd and 3rd. The only way I could get it out was to shift straight back to first and it often needed some persuasion, almost like you were trying to get the reverse gate open. 

I was never able to get it fixed. I learned to shift straight up out of second on my way to third. If I angled toward third, it would bind and lock.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Do a search in the "threads" for "1970 GTO Hurst Shifter problem". I have posted a drawing of the shifter and linkage and how to adjust it. Might help.:thumbsup:


----------



## mwinters (Oct 31, 2014)

So what should I do if I'm under there and everything looks fine? Tap the linkage with a hammer or is that bad? If I unbolt the linkages what am I dealing with?





the65gto said:


> I would get under car and observe the linkage while an assistant tries to move it. It could be simple things like 3-4 linkage jam /shifter itself frozen ??? Hold off on unbolting linkage just yet until you can see what the problem is.


----------



## mwinters (Oct 31, 2014)

PontiacJim said:


> Do a search in the "threads" for "1970 GTO Hurst Shifter problem". I have posted a drawing of the shifter and linkage and how to adjust it. Might help.:thumbsup:


Just read it, great write up. My question is I can't get it in neutral because it's stuck in second gear.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can un-clip the linkage at the two shift-arms on the side cover and see if you can move the shift arms. They should move easily with just your hand pressure. If they don't, you have an internal problem with the trans,and the side cover will have to come off to inspect the shift forks, etc. If you get this far and it IS inside the trans, with your limited expertise, it's time for a mechanic. If the shift arms DO move with the linkage dis-connected, it is the linkage that is binding up. Good luck.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't get too nerved up about the linkage. Take a "one at a time" approach. 1st disconnect just 1 arm (rod) and see if the lever moves on the trans. You may still need someone to assist from inside to be certain which rod is the 1-2, but most likely it'll be the one that isn't pointing straight down like the reverse or the 3-4. I'm not looking at anything at the moment so I won't try to tell you which is which. If the shifter moves good with that rod removed it's in the trans. Broken forks are more common than we might think but it's not the end of the world. A simple swap with a new fork and you're done. Yes, it requires the removal of the side cover, but again, not a big deal. Good luck...


----------

